# 330 cic



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Alpine White


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Shades said:


> *Alpine White *


Sounds nice, but you should include a picture in the "showroom."


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: 330 cic*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Sounds nice, but you should include a picture in the "showroom." *


YOu can't see the pic, JohnLew?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: 330 cic*



rbright said:


> *
> 
> YOu can't see the pic, JohnLew? *


Nope!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 330 cic*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Nope! *


For the record, neither can I. :dunno:

If it's there it blends in perfectly with the background as to be indistinguishable. :angel:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 330 cic*



IndyMike said:


> *
> 
> If it's there it blends in perfectly with the background as to be indistinguishable. :angel: *


Must be a color offered in the Middle East.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

What you guys cant see the pic?? 

Its white, has 4 wheels and two doors. And a windshield.
:dunno:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *What you guys cant see the pic??
> 
> Its white, has 4 wheels and two doors. And a windshield.
> :dunno: *


Darn Germans must have come up with the first stealth car.

Now I've got to have one, too!

Anyone know what Code this "Stealth Package" is, and how much it costs?

Maybe this is a good question for the "Dear Jon" forum? :dunno:


----------

